# Postmates just nuked the LA Facebook group



## Odiezilla (Sep 26, 2014)

Bullshit PR email about it below:

Happy Saturday LA!

Everyday, all of us here at Postmates work hard to find ways to improve your experience on the Postmates Platform. One of our main goals is to provide effective and transparent communication. Very soon the Postmates Courier App will communicate more information than ever before -- and we couldn't be more excited.

With more resources at your disposal, we are announcing a transition to email-only support. This means that as of today, we will close the LA Facebook group. We know this will be a change, as always our goal is to provide you the highest quality communications for your continued success on the platform.

We are excited for many updates in the near future. We will continue to be available via email and in-person to answer any questions. Please feel free to email [email protected].

Best,

LA Operations Team

------

translation: drivers were asking too many pointed questions in the FB group about lousy business practices (stupidly long delays in email responses, or no responses at all, etc) and sharing too much good information with each other. In the "rideshare" economy, drivers having too much information is inherently dangerous to their disgusting business model, so they nuked the whole thing from orbit just to be sure. Bunch of ****ers, no better than fUber.


----------



## Drive777 (Jan 23, 2015)

The Dallas FB group shut down months ago. I miss the feedback and interaction with other Postmates but it's apparently their national strategy to phase it out.

Our group was always moderated though. Anytime someone posted something that was "politically incorrect" it was quickly deleted. I'm guessing it was too much work and too little pay for someone to constantly monitor the group.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Odiezilla said:


> Bullshit PR email about it below:
> 
> Happy Saturday LA!
> 
> ...


POST #:1/Odiezilla: I envision it thusly:

☆ ☆ ☆ ☆ P O S T M A T E S ☆ ☆ ☆ ☆ 
☆****ers! No better than #[F]Uber!☆


----------



## rideshareguycolumbus (Jun 1, 2016)

Postmates couriers could always start their own Facebook groups similar to have Uber drivers in many cities have done.


----------



## Odiezilla (Sep 26, 2014)

rideshareguycolumbus said:


> Postmates couriers could always start their own Facebook groups similar to have Uber drivers in many cities have done.


LA has a very active Couriers only unofficial FB group that actively polices itself to keep corporate shills out. Every major city has at least one at this point, it's really the only way to quickly disseminate information since PM itself is a dumpster fire at every level.


----------



## jameson (Jun 1, 2016)

there's a reddit postmates group. It's very active


----------

